# Realtree is back steppin!!!!!!



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I got two e-mails back from Realtree and they are pulling the story off of there web site. Of course they appreciate my concern of them hunting with Sheldon's, but the waterfowl hunt was setup by outdoor writer and waterfowl hunter Darrel Mason from Henderson , Kentucky. It was in no way a Realtree sponsored or paid hunt. Scott Hughes(Realtree) was invited along on the hunt by some folks from Gray Loon Marketing (Realtrees web servicing company). Concerning the turkey hunt that was supposed to happen this spring the second e-mail said,(that turkey hunt quote was made to the writer from someone at Sheldon's. There has been no bookings or schedules made on that and the story is coming off our website today.)


----------



## Team Realtree (Dec 5, 2003)

Not sure if I would have labeled it "Back Steppin" racer. Everything I stated in the email was correct. Our features and journals only stay up for a week and that one was due to come off today.

As far as the turkey hunt goes, Bill, Michael and David are on the road and I could not confirm that anything was planned because nothing has been put on their spring schedule. I do know that there would have never been any discussion if it involved anything illegal.

Thanks,

Scott W. Hughes
Marketing


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

Team Real Tree, I would not put to much emphasis in what some of these whiners have to say, they have way to much time on there hands. If they spent as much time in the outdoors as the do on these forums maybe they would have some credibility.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Ok Team Realtree, I'll post the e-mail replies from you and we'll let the nodak public decide. I may need some help on pasting though. Realtree, you've come to the wrong state to ride the fence on this one, we'll eat you up and spit you out. I think I did pretty good, I got THE TEAM REALTREE to come on nodakoutdoors.com.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Jeeez Jacks, read the post back from Realtree, you mean to tell me you can't see them wiggling.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Kris,

That turkey hunt quote was made to the writer from someone at Sheldon's.
There has been no bookings or schedules made on that and the story is coming
down today.

Thanks for the note.

Scott W. Hughes
Internet Marketing Coordinator
Jordan Outdoor Enterprises, Ltd.

> Name: Kris Nielsen
> Email: [email protected]
> Subject: RT Outdoors
> Comments: Another item you may want to discuss with Sheldon is the legality of
> non-resident turkey hunting on the reservation. From everything I have seen
> so far, it doesn't even look legal to me. Good question for the North Dakota
> Game and Fish. I would think Bill Jordan and the boys being the hunters they
> are, should be able to freelance a hunt in north dakota. Of course they
> wouldn't be able to hunt turkeys cuz non-resident hunters can't receive a
> turkey tag. Another thing to ponder, hunting in North Dakota is one of the
> last few states you can freelance hunt, and we take this issue and whole
> guide-outfitter issue very seriously. If you want to really know how we feel
> about them, check out this site. www.nodakoutdoors.com


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Kris,

I appreciate your email concerning our story on hunting at Sheldon¹s
waterfowl. This was a hunt set-up by outdoor writer and lifelong waterfowl
hunter Darrell Mason from Henderson, Kentucky. This was in no way a Realtree
sponsored or paid hunt. I was invited along with some folks at Gray Loon
Marketing (our web serving company). Before the hunt, I had requested that
Darrell do a story as to expand our waterfowl coverage on the website.

I am sorry to hear of Sheldon¹s past. Even though I have met Sheldon on a
couple of occasions, the majority of my contact has been through Jerry
Brooks. I don¹t believe Jerry actually makes it out into the field, but he
seems to be on the up and up and the references I spoke to think highly of
him.

I have no reason not to believe what you have said here and I will be a
little more careful in the future. I will say that during our 4 days at
Sheldon¹s, our guide was very conscience of all laws and made sure that we
abided by them. And this seemed to be the case with the other groups we met
there.

Thanks again and I will pass your email along to the others involved.

Sincerely,

Scott W. Hughes
Internet Marketing Coordinator
Jordan Outdoor Enterprises, Ltd.

> Name: Kris Nielsen
> Email: [email protected]
> Subject: RT Outdoors
> Comments: It has come to my attention that the Realtreee Team has hunted with
> Sheldons Waterfowl and Upland Hunting. You people need to look into this
> record of violations with the North Dakota Game and Fish Dept. He has shown
> blatent disregard year after year for the hunting laws of this state. I also
> understand that you are scheduling a spring turkey hunt with him, if you
> support a hunting slob like his operation this makes your operation no better.
> Unfortunately I will have to refrain from purchasing any Realtree products in
> the future because of your affiliation with his lodge.
> You seriously need to look into his record with the North Dakota Game and Fish
> Dept..


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Hustad, you may be ticked at me for posting a link to your websited, but what better way to let them know how we feel. If you feel it necessary to boot me because of it, O-WELL. This is OUR STATE.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

:sniper: Jacks, you don't have snowballs chance in he!! of matching my time in the outdoors. Inside of 1 minute from town I am hunting and I average 3-6 time a week. Remember this is rural nodak. We have the Tioga Dam which is just on the other side of our hospital, catch northerns and perch all day, many full sections of PLOTS land within 5 miles of town, full of pheasants, deer abound the area. So YOU decide who spends more time on the puter. By the way I NEVER leave the house without my 8 and 9 year old boys in tow. And yes they do have shotgun under my supervision.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Also Jacks, maybe you can get hooked up with the Team Realtree and do some non-sponsored and paid for hunts with them.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Jacks....since when is discussing someone who is blatantly trying to break the law... whining????????????

So you probably feel that all TIP reports are whining?????

:******:


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Scott
Thank you for your response. It is nice to know that Real tree will check things out. Scott you might also want to contact the people at Pointing dog Journal and Retriever Journal Mag. They had a very bad experience at Sheldon Schlect's and got out of there in the middle of the night. Sheldon had illegal guides "NRs"that were over bagging and not even looking for cripples. When it comes to this "Jerry" from Texas,Sheldons partner he states he has been his partner for two years. It has been illegal to be a guide or outfitter if you were not a resident until this fall. So he should fit right in with Sheldon. Birds of a feather flock together. Wasn't their guide Troy ails" Goose pig"? another good addition to this flock.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Stand with me, or behind me, it's your's to run with.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Way to go Kris!!

This is the exposure that Realtree needed. There isn't any better way to confront them but in the face.

My blood boiled all weekend after seeing gooseslob on team realtrees website. This guy is as professed game violator, publicly known thief(askScheels), fits right in with Sheldons motis apperandi.

Until I have seen that Realtree is changing there policy and actions there will be no more transactions personally and business alike.

Can anyone say Shadowgrass!

Just a heads up, Hunters Specialties will be next.


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

Racer66 - They aren't putting much thought into their replies though, I sent Realtree an e-mail that I would not use any of their products and they replied to me with an exact rubber stamp copy of the response you posted.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Waldo, we said our peace and we'll see if they change anything, chances are they might not but atleast they know how we feel.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You guys should post some links to the realtree site so we can see what you're talking about. I took a minute to look but couldn't find what you're seeing...

I know the president of the NWTF shot a turkey on the res a few years back. He had shot turkeys in 48 of the 49 states that have flocks and ND was the only state where he hadn't shot one. Since you can't hunt it as a NR he hunted Standing Rock. I'd be suprised if someone of his stature would do something illegal like that and then brag about it in the magazine. Then again, stranger things have happened???


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Realtree must have been prepared for this backlash or else gotten a ton of email from ND sportsmen because they sent me the same exact form letter.
I will no longer buy one cent worth of realtree equipment and am burning the one shirt that I have that is realtree.

Please tell me that Gamehide is not a branch or affiliate of realtree, I love that stuff and have a lot of it.

cootkiller


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Matt, they said in one of the e-mail replies to me that they were pulling the story of the hunt with Sheldons, (cuz it was do to come down anyway), I think it was all the response they had to it from US.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Did't someone do a TV feature of him taking a grandslam in one year and to do so he had to hunt in ND on the Res?

Like I posted before while out of state I was told by our G&F that I could hunt the Res as long as I only hunted land that belonged to the tride and not deeded land within the boundry. Things may have changed in the laws since then so I am not doubting the info posted here.


----------



## Team Realtree (Dec 5, 2003)

The replies were the same to all because each email (7 total) had basically the same comments. I'm sorry if you guys feel that you didn't get a sufficient answer or response and that not buying Realtree products is your solution.

Since this issue came up last week I have been able to talk with several sources in North Dakota and am satisfied with the information I was given. Sheldon's had prior problems (which I never questioned). However, at the time of this hunt, those issues had been resolved. For the first time, I visited a state I had always wanted to hunt and did so legally.

I will say that the quote in the story concerning turkey hunting was a mistake (a misquote). That hunt will be taking place in South Dakota. Although I did learn that there are private game preserves in ND where hunting turkeys are legal for out of state residents.

Thanks for allowing me to use this forum to explain my position. I hope you all have a great holiday season.

Scott W. Hughes


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Question is, did Team Realtree know of his prior problems before you hunted with him? I can't wait for this answer. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for taking the time to respond Scott, even though you didn't have to. You have to remember with some of these guys you are guilty until proven innocent. Racer 7 straight responses on here, wow someone is board. Then to post his email message he sent to you. Wow .


----------



## underfire1 (Dec 3, 2003)

[For the first time, I visited a state I had always wanted to hunt and did so legally.]

Does this mean that you hunt every other state illegally???[/quote]


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

No I do think he was implying that there trip and actions here where all legal, and I did not infer that he hunts in an illegal manner in other area's. Sometimes we need not look to read between the lines instead take the things at face value which is what we should do on this issue.

Not defending them for using Sheldon, but this could happen to anyone that uses a G/O outside your area of knowledge. The race is over and the horses are headed to the barn. Now it is time to check our tickets and see if we have a winning hand.


----------



## Team Realtree (Dec 5, 2003)

Racer, I'm sure you "can't wait for the answer" because you have a sure fire reply either way. Just to help you out: "No," I didn't know Sheldon had some problems before, so have at it. And Underfire, your post basically let me know what level you're wanting to take this. Won't even go there.

You two need to take it up with the DNR. They actually say that Sheldon's is "fine" to hunt with now. And they do still have a license to operate.

Actually, this whole experience has become quite funny. I have never felt so "unwanted," yet, gotten so many hunt invites to a state. Thanks, S


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I agree with Ron and Duckslayer to give the benefit of the doubt here about Realtree not knowing about Sheldon's past. I too will give them credit for responding to this. I look back at a trip that my dad and I took to hunt bear and fish for walleyes and we used a guide for the bear hunt. He could have had a past record and how the heck were we supposed to know about it? Let's look at the real problem here.......


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

First off I will give Scott credit for coming on here and hammering this issue out. Second, if you didn't honestly know of his wranglings with the G-n-F, that, you will only know. Third, the man should have had his license jerked for life a long time ago. In this corner of the world up here, and I think I can talk for the majority in this state, we take great pride in accomplishing things on our own, scouting land, talking with farmers and ranchers establishing friendships, helping them out with what ever may need to be done from time to time, and finishing the hunt with great table fair or possibly a trophy. G/O's, I believe are in for a long fight in this state and I believe we will see some limitations being placed on them in the near future. As for my sure fire reply, get off your behind, do a little research and complete the hunt without the G/O's.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree...Ron and Eric

Thanks Scott for coming here and answering our questions.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

You guys just wanna slay anybody don't you. The guy is nice enough to come on here and give you their position and you try to slap them in the face. Give me a break. Im surprised he even responded to some of the crap you gave him. Play nice...


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

I may have gotten a little carried away, and let my blood psi get the best of me. But, if we had never e-mailed them and asked the questions would he have come on here and answered our questions. I am not out to slay anybody, but I will try and protect our way of hunting in our great state and sometimes that means gettin your dander up. In the end we have gotten our answers from them, the hunt that is taking place in South Dakota on the reservation, will that one be with Sheldon's? Again, I give Scott credit for coming on here, probably not many in his position would.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Eric,
You used a guide!!!!!!!
Please don't let fetch see this post :toofunny:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

We all make mistakes :lol: - In fact most of learn that way


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I too believe that the people from RealTree were happy that someone had provided them with more information on "the Goon from Gackle" and there was no need for threats of boycotting their products. Some people are too confrontational and over react. Man, some people need to lighten up a little bit. It's one thing to have passion for what you believe in but it is another to be vindicative. I think we lose our credibility when we overreact to every situation and start threatening anyone who doesn't agree with our opinion.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Yeah I used a guide for the bear hunt because I had no clue how to go about hunting them. This was up at Lake of the Woods in Canada so there was no leased land or tame game farm animals. You basically were dropped off on an island in the morning and stayed there till after dark  
I learned not to eat my lunch right away because the next 9 hours got a little long, and even though I didn't see a bear(a week early) it was a fun experience.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I am trying to look at this debate from both sides. It would not make any sense for Team Realtree to hunt with an outfitter that they knew had a bad reputation. It would not be worth it to them. They have more to lose than they would gain by hunting with the "Wrong Guy". That alone leads me to believe that they had no idea about his past. I have looked at Sheldon's website and he appears on the surface to run a great operation. He has references, a ton of land, and good facilitates. If you called the state about him, it sounds like they would say he is in good standing. How would a person/company know about his past if you did not follow this site? I know your next response would be for them to freelance. That is great for you and me, (I don't pay guides either, I scout the birds and knock on doors), but why would they? I would guess they get to hunt some of the best land in the state for a few props on their next show or video. I appreciate what this forum is doing by getting the word out around the country. We are fighting the same battle down here.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

That was why the e-mails were sent to Team Realtree, is to find out if they really knew his background. And why would'nt they freelance a hunt, there is a couple of different shows on the outdoor channel that strictly do the freelance thing and the accomplishment of doing a hunt on ones own gives the satisfaction of nothing else. I may have been a little hasty with jumpin on realtree, I don't regret it, and I still don't see a reply as to whether the turkey hunt next spring in South Dakota will take place with Sheldon.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I agree about that feeling of doing it on your own. I know that I wouldn't book a hunt after hearing everything about him, and I haven't even seen his rap sheet. I hunted turkey last spring in Wyoming in the Black Hills on the S.D. line and found plenty of birds. I won't say it was easy by myself, but I had a lot of fun. When I got there, I wasn't even sure if there were birds there or not. I hear there is more birds on the S.D. side. So yeah, they could do fine on their own, but I don't think one of their selling points is freelancing and since they are sure to have other connections in the state, I would think they would change their plans.


----------



## ranger1 (Sep 11, 2003)

You know I can't say that I have a problem with Realtree but the boys over near Malta, MT don't exactly love them. You see Realtree has leased up most of the good hunting land along the Milk River and only the boys on the team can hunt it. The same goes for Jackie Bushman(Buckmasters) in the Sidney, MT area. These fellas are as guilty as Sheldon of leasing up prime land for hunting and then only using it but a little. As far as that goes at least Sheldon is letting people on now that he isn't using it, try that on Bushman or Realtree's leases. And no I'm not defending Sheldon I think the whole leasing/outfitting thing is the beginning of the end for the common man hunting as he pleases.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

So for you Kansas Kid it boils down to money, if they got it, do it mentality, tv show or not. I also heard that the NDG&F are looking at purchasing the land that Buckmasters was leasing down in the Trenton river bottoms(Sidney, MT area).


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Scott,

I applaud you for coming on this here site and putting down the information you have. Some people like to get a little carried away in their zelousness to crucify someone or something. I too will sometimes get a little hot on issues. I think that now that you are informed and your organization has all the information that you will make the right decisions in the future. You see Scott, some people are perfect in this word while the rest of us mere mortals make mistakes. We are to learn from everyones experiences and I have learned alot about this issue. See, some people can forgive others' transgressions if they do not repeat them. Its called paying for your bad judgement and not repeating them/it.

FYI...I know of someone that has just completed a hunt out there. You know, the 'free' one some of you that thought it was 'BS'? I will try to get the guy to post his information about the hunt but I would not be supprised
if he delined for fear of not being perfect and being drawn and quartered at dawn by some.

And by the way Scott. I have a RealTree hat I bought at WalMart one day on the way out to hunt...It is my second favorite hat and I wear it 4 days a week and will continue to wear it because you have stood up like a man and represented RealTree here with dignity and respect even when attempts were made to take this to a different level.

Thank you for being a better person. I'd hunt with you anytime.

Dave

:beer:


----------



## zack (Oct 17, 2003)

Dave
I did post a little in the pheasant hunting section, but here is the lowdown.
We stayed in Streeter on Friday nite in one of Sheldon's houses. Cost was
$15.00 per guy and it was very comfortable and plenty of hot water. In the morning he took us out to the first area to hunt and put on a very nice bunch of birds. It was near his home and he said if we didn't fill to stop over and he would take us to another area. He explained the best way to 
hunt the areas and where we would find the most birds. Very sociable man and extremely helpful. We were able to fill by 2:00 and we had a great time. I think anyone with some free time should venture out and take advantage of this generous offer. Like I stated before, I just wish I could get out one more time.
This weekend we break in the portable. Looks great Dave! Thanks!
Zack


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Agreed. Wasn't Mossy Oak doing this in ND?


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Racer, I think it boils down to their ability to find contacts more than it does money. I have no idea, but I doubt that companies like Realtree have to pay for very many of their hunts, except for land that they lease. If they had a great hunt with an outfitter and mentioned them on one of their shows, that outfitter would probably book full for the next year. If I was a guide/outfitter I would be begging them to come hunt with me and I'm sure that's the case. You would get your business out there nationally.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Zach,

Thank you for the post. I have been _very_ busy here with work but I did get your message on my phone. Sorry I have not been able to return the phone call. 

I hope the house works great for you! You will definitley not be blown away with the wind by that one. I went out this past Saturday in Lake Park for a couple hours and did ok on some little perch. Enough to get the fever to go out again!

Glad you had a great hunt! Maybe sometime we can link up.?.

Dave


----------

